

Ask HN: How do you motivate people in this environment? - diminium

Here's a YouTube Video about motivating people that probably most of you guys watched.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc
"RSA Animate - Drive: The surprising truth about what motivates us "<p>Ok, now to take this to the next level.  If you believe everything in this video, how do you do it in an environment that this Slashdot Link says (http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/12/18/2154224/how-to-thwart-the-high-priests-in-it).  Read the comments there.<p>How can the research on the first video be used in the world the Slashdot people talk about when it's obvious the two groups absolutely do not trust each other?
======
Mz
Work on the trust and communication angle for starters. If IT is trying to
restrict something, they better have a good reason and they better educate
people as to what that reason is. If they can't defend it, then they need to
be more flexible. We have a "no personal email" policy at work (ie I cannot
log into my gmail account -- I can only use my company email address from
work). This policy rose out of an in-house study that determined that 98% of
the virii they picked up were from people checking personal email at work.
It's a nuisance for me but I respect it 100% and frankly don't want to expose
my email to such risks. I find that it's very common that when people at work
are disgusted with some policy, it's because they think it has no purpose. If
it's a good policy and you explain the issue, that goes a long way towards
clearing up such conflicts and getting people on board.

But, really, it would work better to have specific examples of what you are
facing than a generic scenario. It fosters much better analysis and is much
more likely to produce suggestions that can be acted on.

